# Mod a toy rc car



## FtW 420

The AC gadgets won't work, best bet would be to get a better 12v electric motor that will fit (hobby shops & stuff carry lots of RC parts) or change the gearing (which the stock motor may not be able to handle).
You might also be able to get a better battery pack to go with it if you put in a better motor, more power will = batteries dead faster.


----------



## ACE 256

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thx1138* 
This is a copy of a post I made last night in the off topic discussion board. Maybe I'll get better results here. Mod you can erase my old thread and sorry about the repost...

Hello, you might think I have a lot of time on my hands but this has been eating at me so I think I really want to try it. Basically, kinda as a joke and because I love cars and everytime I was asked what I wanted for my birthday I said a new car (just being sarcastic) I got this big 1:10 scale rc car. I'm not really into rc but I'm like ok whatever lol thanks for the gift. By the size of it I was expecting it to be fast or at least faster than what it is.

So heres the deal. I've taken the car apart and the rear axel for the drive train looks like I can easily fabricate something up and hook up a much larger more powerful electric motor to it. I figure since this board is full of electronic geeks(myself included







) someone might be able to help. I'm looking on craigslist for a blender and I might just go to a thrift store and buy something with the strongest electric motor I can find like a blender or a drill or dremel or something.

My questions are, most likely this motor is going to work on 110v from the outlet. The car takes 8 aa batteries which will produce 12v. What can I solder up to get more power going to the electric motor? Is there an electric motor that produces an insane amount of power with 12v? (to all your rc hobbiests) All I know is that I can't simply add more batteries to the loop to create more volts because it will fry the circuitry since it was only made to handle 12v from the 8 aa batteries. So what do you guys think? Is it possible to make this toy insanely fast or do I have too much time on my hands?









If its a simple "on off" power circuit for the drive you can just replace the mosfets with stronger ones. There should be four of them. I replaced them with 2n3055 transistors mounted with heatsinks I got at radio shack. My rc car was stock at 9.6v. I ran it with three 9.6v packs in series to get 28.8v. It ran like a champ before the motor burned out. The motor got so hot it started to melt the plastic holding it in place.


----------



## frankenstein406

Buy some airsoft battery packs.


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACE 256* 
If its a simple "on off" power circuit for the drive you can just replace the mosfets with stronger ones. There should be four of them. I replaced them with 2n3055 transistors mounted with heatsinks I got at radio shack. My rc car was stock at 9.6v. I ran it with three 9.6v packs in series to get 28.8v. It ran like a champ before the motor burned out. The motor got so hot it started to melt the plastic holding it in place.









Holy crap, lol. Thanks this gives me a starting point. I'm not sure where the mosfets are but I might be able to post a pic of the board.

To the first guy who answered, thanks for the ideas but unfortunately this is just a toy grade car so there are no available upgrades I can just buy.


----------



## thx1138

double post


----------



## ACE 256

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thx1138* 
Holy crap, lol. Thanks this gives me a starting point. I'm not sure where the mosfets are but I might be able to post a pic of the board.

To the first guy who messaged me, thanks for the ideas but unfortunately this is just a toy grade car so there are no available upgrades I can just buy.

Sure post a pic of the main board, the mosfets should be pretty easy to identify. As long as you keep the mosfets and motor cool you can push some serious power though it.


----------



## jtypin

Water cool an RC Toy car...


----------



## Aick

or buy a REAL electric RC car =D

www.hpiracing.com

www.traxxas.com

hpi makes the sprint 2 drift sport and lets just say it wipes the floor with your store boguht RC


----------



## NETio

Hmm... sounds like RC car overclocking to me. Maybe this'll turn into a new form of competition and overclocking in general


----------



## thx1138

Sorry for the crappy pic. I'm guessing the four black rectangle shaped pieces with the metal clip over it are the mosfets. So all I have to do is upgrade those and I can run a lot more voltage through? There isnt anything else that would fry from having too much volts?


----------



## ericld

Try Radio shack or a hobby store. At the Shack, you should be able to find battery cases that you will be able to get 12v from C or D size batteries. Try this first for kicks. It would be easy to wire two 9 volt batteries together for 18 volts. Here is a nice little link. See what happens before you shop for a larger motor or gears. You will have to use a DC motor though.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aick* 
or buy a REAL electric RC car =D

www.hpiracing.com

www.traxxas.com

hpi makes the sprint 2 drift sport and lets just say it wipes the floor with your store boguht RC

Agreed. If you REALLY want a quality machine, don't even bother with that one. I worked in a hobby shop and people would come in asking us to fix their toys. Paying a bit more up front for one of those is a great investment. I have 5-6.









Nice thing is, every part is replaceable, upgradable, and much more tweak-able. You won't be disappointed.

Also, the nice ones are made to take high speeds, sometimes 80mph plus. The cheap ones (like Radio-Shack, Toys-R-Us, etc.) will shatter first thing you hit going at any decent speed.


----------



## ACE 256

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aick* 
or buy a REAL electric RC car =D

www.hpiracing.com

www.traxxas.com

hpi makes the sprint 2 drift sport and lets just say it wipes the floor with your store boguht RC

That takes all the fun out of it.







Its way more fun to take a slow car and make it fast, that and extra bragging rights. It really is just like overclocking, but for rc cars.


----------



## ACE 256

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thx1138* 
Sorry for the crappy pic. I'm guessing the four black rectangle shaped pieces with the metal clip over it are the mosfets. So all I have to do is upgrade those and I can run a lot more voltage through? There isnt anything else that would fry from having too much volts?

Its hard to tell in the pic. But the ones in red are the fwd/rev mosfets and the ones in blue are probably for steering. How many mosfets are in red? 4?


----------



## thx1138

Yeah there are 4 of the ones in the red box. Will I have to upgrade the steering mosfets as well?

Thank you everyone for your interest. I never intended to blow more than $20 on this thing because I know its just a toy, I just kind of had that what if idea to put a bigger motor on it to see what happens. The more I look into it the more I am kind of tempted to buy a real hobby grade rc. Those off-road nitro ones seem like a lot of fun. I also like the drift ones but the off road deffinitely offer more flexibility with what you can do with it. Except for my computer I don't think I've ever spent more than 100 on a toy so I'm kind of iffy on buying one.


----------



## KipH

*A word of warning!*

Once you get in to RC its almost as bad as computers. There is always juts one more part you need to get that last bit of speed and once you get it perfect, something breaks









I know what your trying to do here but I would not. Put in more powerful battery, cool the engine and put a fan for the other parts. Then go till it melts. Then go buy a real one







You'll never look back.
Hang out at the RC shop and buy a used one for great deals. People often trade up.


----------



## ACE 256

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thx1138* 
Yeah there are 4 of the ones in the red box. Will I have to upgrade the steering mosfets as well?

Thank you everyone for your interest. I never intended to blow more than $20 on this thing because I know its just a toy, I just kind of had that what if idea to put a bigger motor on it to see what happens. The more I look into it the more I am kind of tempted to buy a real hobby grade rc. Those off-road nitro ones seem like a lot of fun. I also like the drift ones but the off road deffinitely offer more flexibility with what you can do with it. Except for my computer I don't think I've ever spent more than 100 on a toy so I'm kind of iffy on buying one.

Sometimes the steering mosfets can take it, sometimes they cant. It all depends on how long your holding the steering "on". I'd just replace the mains and see what happens. You can always replace the steering mosfets later if they blow.


----------



## ACM

Get a real rc car.

most likely if the motor works It will have to many turn and start the crap ESC on fire, or It will be slow because it not getting the voltage it needs.

The time and money you put into this would be a waste when you could just could get a you nice Hpi, Tamyia, Losi or Traxxas.


----------



## ericld

Just hot wire two 9volts for 18volts and see if that does the trick.


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
Just hot wire two 9volts for 18volts and see if that does the trick.

Thanks for the link that was interesting, I'm thinking a couple 9v in a series just do just fine.


----------



## 1156

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kip69* 
*A word of warning!*

Once you get in to RC its almost as bad as computers. There is always juts one more part you need to get that last bit of speed and once you get it perfect, something breaks









this, i bought a nitro car for cheaps, and have just been buying more and more stuff for it and it is eating my money lol, but man its awesome

and as above, 2 nine volts in series will give it some extra kick  i dont know anything about the mosfets ect though sorry
im starting to get idead because of this thread now...


----------



## Greg121986

www.towerhobbies.com

Go nuts.


----------



## 1156

thread highjack:

im doing the exact same thing now with a crap old car, now, if im planning to put much more voltage into it, i was looking at one of the circuits, and the capacitors currently on it are 10v, 1 is 100uf, 2 are 220uf, should/can i replace all 3 with 25v 220uf cap i have spare? im guessing it will be fine, just checking

and i might need help with what else to replace later, like mosfets ect

cheers to anyone who can help, and sorry to op, maybe it will be useful for you too though


----------



## KipH

thread highjac answer: Try it and let us know


----------



## theo.gr

Well i am no expert on these RC cars but couldnt u just make a battery holder to fit cube shaped 9volt batteries?
I dont know about the amperage but u could have 2 pairs of them,each pair having 2x9v in series and the pairs in parallel.U l have both --4x normal 9v-- amperage and 18 volts.
Then u can afford a stronger motor right?


----------



## ACHILEE5

I just added twice the amount of Batteries to a small car I had








It was a 1/16 XMods, and it ended up faster than a lot of 1/10 cars


























OP, chances are that the Car won't last very long when you do mod it









Maybe fix a Rocket to it!
muhahaha


----------



## v1ral

****..
I was gonna post.. but I had to read the rest of the post.
hmm no offence.. but you can't really do much to that car if it's bought somewhere like walmart or equivalant places..

Without reading the post thoroughly though I thought it was of "Hobby" grade.
I was into racing "Hobby" grade R/c's then I found out about Computers.. Then took it from there ever since.. Anyways enough of the history.

If you can infact "mod" the chip that is in there you prolly can make it faster.. but.. it will cause heat and all that other jingle jangle that isn't really worth.. but a good project nonetheless.

GL...
haha.
shashooots


----------



## Lord Xeb

I got an idea for you. You said you want a more powerful, faster motor right? Well try this on:

Find a battery powered dremel such as this (which would be perfect!)

http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Tools/Pa...m-ion+Cordless

Take then motor out and modify it to work on your car. BOOM! Fast as crap! Although I think your going to need some more powerful batteries and circut board that can handle the load. These things draw a lot of amps!

But to have even more fun, take the battery from the tool and take it apart. Your going to find (usually) white or green AA battery looking things. These are Lithium-ion battery cells. Try and get them to into your card. Then when you need to charge them, put them onto a charger









If my guestimations are right, your RC car motor spins around 1000-5000 RPMs. Well, this will spin up to 35,000 RPMs XD

It won't have all the kick the original had, but it should be enough to make it go zoom zoom!


----------



## kinubic

if u know how to "rewind" the electric dynamo or motor then ur good to go. i used to race with mini rc's we'd do the whole thing to the motor. change the shell, magnets, and wires.(brush,commutator,armature)! lol.. we specially used rechargable batteries coz they tend t give out more power compared to regular batts.

i stopped the mini rc racing.. i still have my Tamiya Bigfoot LOL!! and its like almost 10 years old ROFL.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


I got an idea for you. You said you want a more powerful, faster motor right? Well try this on:

Find a battery powered dremel such as this (which would be perfect!)

http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Tools/Pa...m-ion+Cordless

Take then motor out and modify it to work on your car. BOOM! Fast as crap! Although I think your going to need some more powerful batteries and circut board that can handle the load. These things draw a lot of amps!

But to have even more fun, take the battery from the tool and take it apart. Your going to find (usually) white or green AA battery looking things. These are Lithium-ion battery cells. Try and get them to into your card. Then when you need to charge them, put them onto a charger









If my guestimations are right, your RC car motor spins around 1000-5000 RPMs. Well, this will spin up to 35,000 RPMs XD

It won't have all the kick the original had, but it should be enough to make it go zoom zoom!


Zoom zoom. That's a great idea you have there.


----------



## NerfHurder

Novak has some good brushless motors that you might want to look at. You can also rework the voltage regualtor and use some hi output batterys.....try 2 Packs of 3300's in series maybe.


----------



## amder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NerfHurder*


Novak has some good brushless motors that you might want to look at. You can also rework the voltage regualtor and use some hi output batterys.....try 2 Packs of 3300's in series maybe.


Get some LiPo batteries! Mamba also makes a good brushless motor too!


----------



## Enigma8750

http://www.plumkrazyrcboats.com/
http://www.towerhobbies.com/products...nes/index.html

Go with an internal combustion engine and you will get plenty of Horse power.


----------



## Enigma8750

Wonder if any of those really fast 12 volt Server Fans could be mocked up for a car motor. That thing would scoot.
http://www.heatsinkfactory.com/delta...speed-fan.html

This with a vacuum belt and a 3 to 1 tranny and you're at 12,000 rpms


----------

